# Auto-Sleeper Weights



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am looking to buy a new Auto-Sleeper Northants with the Mercedes 190BHP engine. However, having done the figures I find that there is little margin to spare, as far as payload goes, taking into account what I will load it with.

Can I ask any Auto-Sleeper owners, who purchased new and actually weighed their vehicle, how near to the expected weight it was please, taking into account additions that were added. I know that this can only give me a general idea but it might show a general trend. Meanwhile I'll try not to think about manufacturers weight tolerance!

Thanks in anticipation.

Ron


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Ron

First of all cracking choice, with that engine it will go like a train and be very comfortable, assume you are going for the auto?

Our Worcester was close to its stated weight, if you need more payload it is I believe a paper exercise ( at a cost of course) SV Tech is one such company that may be able to help.

Someone on here will be along soon that knows more though .... :wink:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Groundhog - but afraid that I can't go down the upgrade route. In fact I'm having to come down from 4200kg but really would like to stay with a 3.0L engine and that's proving the problem. With that lump on board the Northants will be right on the limit of its payload what with everything else carried. I would then be hoping that Auto-Sleepers don't eat into their building tolerance, and hence my question.

The other option is to go for the 2.2L Merc.. I've posted a similar question before on the outcome of dropping from a 3.0L Fiat to a 2.2L Merc but am fearful of being disapointed. So here I am sitting on the fence not knowing which way to jump.

Ron


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Thanks Groundhog - but afraid that I can't go down the upgrade route. In fact I'm having to come down from 4200kg but really would like to stay with a 3.0L engine and that's proving the problem. With that lump on board the Northants will be right on the limit of its payload what with everything else carried. I would then be hoping that Auto-Sleepers don't eat into their building tolerance, and hence my question.
> 
> The other option is to go for the 2.2L Merc.. I've posted a similar question before on the outcome of dropping from a 3.0L Fiat to a 2.2L Merc but am fearful of being disapointed. So here I am sitting on the fence not knowing which way to jump.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron, we have the 2.2L euro 4 engine with auto gearbox in our Hampshire, it certainly pulls our 4 tons around without any problems.
No worries going up over the Pyrenees and now after having done about 17000 odd miles we are starting to get 26 mpg. Can't you get a test drive of the 2.2L somewhere? It would help in your decision.

Dave G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ob1 said:


> Thanks Groundhog - but afraid that I can't go down the upgrade route. Ron


Hi Ron

You may not need to, and I think you may misunderstand anyway? :?

What Hog meant was that SVTech can (_quite legally and above board_) add a couple of hundred kilos to your carrying capacity, simply by re-plating your van. Ours is rated at 3,300 kilos, but we could have it uprated to 3,500 kilos simply by pop-rivetting on a new VIN plate provided by SVTech.

If you are thinking of ordering a new van there is almost certainly an option to have it "upgraded" if you ask when placing the order. Again there are no physical alterations to the van - it just means you can legally carry more clobber!! :lol:

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dave G - That is the obvious answer and I have been trying to arrange this since the NEC believe it or not!

Dave - I do know about the SVTech route and perhaps I should have made it plain that I am downgrading due to health reasons and the fact that its doubtful that I will get through the next HGV medical due soon. never mind it will sort itself out somehow.

Ron


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Dave G - That is the obvious answer and I have been trying to arrange this since the NEC believe it or not!
> Ron


Ron, I got a test drive when Marquis had a show at Paulton's Park, perhaps there will be a show you can get to, and hopefully arrange something there?

Best of luck 
Dave G


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I would certainly try to get a test drive the 2.2, even at 3880kgs we left some cars behind climbing the Alps, it is a pretty powerful unit and light years better than the 2.8 hdi Fiat we had a while ago.


----------

